# RRP HEPA vacuum ..i love one I just got



## painter2232 (Apr 7, 2010)

Really good HEPA vacuum I found and like a whole lot is an Attix vacuum. Much better than the Fein vacuums which are not as durable from what all my friends in woodworking tell me. My new Attix vac has tons of power and really quiet. I highly recommend it...much better than any piece of crap vac i have ever bought at Home Depot.

It came with a HEPA certificate with the vacuum in case we ever get inspected that will be good to have. It meets the EPA RRP guidelines we got in class.

I got mine at discounted price on thru industrialvacs
google them they are on the web


----------



## Home Serve (Apr 26, 2007)

painter2232 said:


> Really good HEPA vacuum I found and like a whole lot is an Attix vacuum. Much better than the Fein vacuums which are not as durable from what all my friends in woodworking tell me. My new Attix vac has tons of power and really quiet. I highly recommend it...much better than any piece of crap vac i have ever bought at Home Depot.
> 
> It came with a HEPA certificate with the vacuum in case we ever get inspected that will be good to have. It meets the EPA RRP guidelines we got in class.
> 
> ...


The mention of the cost of the vacuum would be great. :thumbsup:


----------



## BillD (Jun 9, 2008)

Looks like a nice vac. Price is $560 and up.

Bill


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Have you been under a rock?


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

The powered beaterbar head costs as much as the vacuum. They have an econo beater bar powered by suction but I don't know if I would trust that to work as well as the electric one with its own motor.


----------



## Phillip Marsh (Oct 4, 2009)

We have a ATTIX that we used for asbestos work and their customer service is excellent which is not always the case with tool companies. The HEPA filters come from Germany and each one is tested and comes with the test certificate which is needed for RRP rule compliance. 

For straight drywall we have been using a great vacuum we had shipped over from Taiwan that has a vibrating 5-stage filtration system that lasts longer with fine drywall dust than any other vacuum we have used. 

For straight work we just got a Ridgid 6HP vacuum and it accepts an inner bag as well as a HEPA filter but does not quality for the EPA rule. It does a very good job with drywall dust and at $100 from Home Depot it is a not as big a loss if it gets stolen from the back of the truck. I like that it is very quiet and I can take a call while using it to do a last pass at a job. The HEPA aspect just means that drywall dust stays in the vac cannister while with regular shop vacs it just gets blown out the exhaust port.

We bought a Dustless Technologies HEPA vacuum but I have not been able to get any information from them on whether it is truly HEPA certified vac or just has a HEPA class vacuum which would mean it would not qualify for EPA RRP rule. Dustless and Porter Cable make rigs so you have auto turn on and off of the vacuum when you use a sander.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I had the dustless tech vacuum and it was a great vac and very powerful and you can suck wet and dry without removing bag. It is also certified HEPA vac so it's compliant for the OSHA and EPA regs but you must buy the one with the HEPA filter included and not fitted after market. Only down side of the vac is you get dam static shocks from it constantly and i couldn't bare it no more. Sent it back and bought a Festool CT33 and no shocks yet. The bags in the dustless tech canisters are the best i have ever come across also.


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

I was just in an RRP class today as a refresher because i am a licensed abatement contractor. I asked about the vacs, and i was told i couldnt use our Hilti Vc's with HEPA filters. Which would be the same for the Festool, etc. The teacher insists that vacs follow the same regs as abatement which is HEPA. We use a minuteman and have had good luck for 5 years with it. I just wasted 1000 on the Hilti. :furious:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

XanadooLTD said:


> I was just in an RRP class today as a refresher because i am a licensed abatement contractor. I asked about the vacs, and i was told i couldnt use our Hilti Vc's with HEPA filters. Which would be the same for the Festool, etc. The teacher insists that vacs follow the same regs as abatement which is HEPA. We use a minuteman and have had good luck for 5 years with it. I just wasted 1000 on the Hilti. :furious:


 
I called the EPA about the vac issues ages ago and they said that as long as the vacuum was designed with a HEPA filter then it should be compliant. They didn't really know either but the CT33 i bought come with the HEPA filter so as they word it that vacuum should be fine. But i have not seen any certification for the Festool vac but im sure it will pass.


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

you da man. That is what i thought. The dern thing has a self cleaning feature every 15 second to unclog itself. I think that me being an abatement contractor and the class was taught by the old abatement teacher he is partial to HEPA vacs. He thought that the rrp laws were to lax. HAHAHAHA


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

XanadooLTD said:


> you da man. That is what i thought. The dern thing has a self cleaning feature every 15 second to unclog itself. I think that me being an abatement contractor and the class was taught by the old abatement teacher he is partial to HEPA vacs. He thought that the rrp laws were to lax. HAHAHAHA


 
Did your hilti come with Hepa filters pre installed? 

The crazy thing is non of these people on the help line even really know whats going on. I got passed onto 2 different supervisors about this and you would have thought it would be very very important seeings all the hard work you do keeping lead dust down and containment can be compromised with using a VAC that don't filter the lead particles at the last stage. 


On another thread i mentioned that the 5 stage HEPA filters for ridgid vacs are no longer rated for lead! But the crazy thing is a 5 stage HEPA filter is meant to be rated for lead!! 

Since telling a few contractor friends about this rule they went out and bought these same HEPA filters for their VACs. Wait until they see the blow by on the filter from just dry wall dust let alone lead dust lol :whistling


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

Ya that is the problem. The filter may filter 99.7 microns, but the gaps in the unit...ehhhhh. Well its just not. Ya the Hilti has the HEPA, pre filter and bags like the minuteman. I just wanted another. But technically we use the Minuteman on jobs that need to be dust wiped following abatement. The RRP all you have to do is clean the place with a swiffer. So basically i should be good.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

painter2232 said:


> Really good HEPA vacuum I found and like a whole lot is an Attix vacuum. Much better than the Fein vacuums which are not as durable from what all my friends in woodworking tell me. My new Attix vac has tons of power and really quiet. I highly recommend it...much better than any piece of crap vac i have ever bought at Home Depot.
> 
> It came with a HEPA certificate with the vacuum in case we ever get inspected that will be good to have. It meets the EPA RRP guidelines we got in class.
> 
> ...



Uhhh, first post??

Welcome, - - newbie vacuum salesman . . . :shifty:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

From what i have read, there is no specific RRP vac out there. as long as it's equipped from the factory with a true hepa filtration system then you should be ok. they just don't want people slapping hepa filters on a shopvac. i have a festool ct22 and plan on using that. i just want them to come out with a powered beaterbar. or i'm going to figure out how to hook another brand beaterbar to it even if it's got it's own plug.

i can't see how the hilti wouldn't be approved. i can't find on the EPA's website where they list certain models. 
and i was never told i needed a CERTIFICATE along with my filter.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

ApgarNJ said:


> From what i have read, there is no specific RRP vac out there. as long as it's equipped from the factory with a true hepa filtration system then you should be ok. they just don't want people slapping hepa filters on a shopvac. i have a festool ct22 and plan on using that. i just want them to come out with a powered beaterbar. or i'm going to figure out how to hook another brand beaterbar to it even if it's got it's own plug.
> 
> i can't see how the hilti wouldn't be approved. i can't find on the EPA's website where they list certain models.
> and i was never told i needed a CERTIFICATE along with my filter.



They have one for it:
http://www.bobmarinosbesttools.com/...d=51778db27e148aa0086927d30f9abc3f&pid=450644


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> They have one for it:
> http://www.bobmarinosbesttools.com/...d=51778db27e148aa0086927d30f9abc3f&pid=450644


That link isn't for a powered beaterbar. Need a motorized one for carpeting.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

TimNJ said:


> That link isn't for a powered beaterbar. Need a motorized one for carpeting.


It does have a powered beater bar in it. It is powered by the air suction and I have that for cleaning carpets, it works like a champ.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Powered beater bars are really only needed for very low power vacuum cleaners. Most of the brands we are using have a very good CFM and suction powered works just as well.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

but if the EPA says powered beater bar? does it mean AIR or ELECTRIC driven?

I think I can figure out a way to make an electric one work with this vac. with a lower price tag.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

ApgarNJ said:


> but if the EPA says powered beater bar? does it mean AIR or ELECTRIC driven?
> 
> I think I can figure out a way to make an electric one work with this vac. with a lower price tag.


 
Either i would guess. Now if they said motorized beater bar then their would be no doubt. But either air powered or electrical powered would be the same thing i guess. Both work as well as each other.


----------

